# New Zealand Landscapes with a 7D



## 1982chris911 (Apr 28, 2012)

As my 5d MKII broke just on the stop over day to a 4 week trip to NZ I had only my 7D for the backup... Here are some of the results:




The Eglinton River Valley - Fjordland NP - New Zealand von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Aoraki - Mount Cook  von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Peter's Pool - Franz Josef von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Milford Sound (1) von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Lake Hawea - Otago - New Zealand von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Northern Sand Dunes at Ninety Mile Beach von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Near Arthur's Pass - New Zealand von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Moeraki Boulders von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Whangarei Falls von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Lake Te Anau von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Evening at Lake Te Anau von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## silversurfer96 (Apr 28, 2012)

Breath-taking... Awesome pictures... Great job! All of these pic with a 7D? Amazing.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Apr 28, 2012)

silversurfer96 said:


> Breath-taking... Awesome pictures... Great job! All of these pic with a 7D? Amazing.



yes and non real fitting lenses for Landscape with APS-C ... (no real good wide angle as my gear was completely centered on the 5D MKII body) ...


----------



## krjc (Apr 28, 2012)

Great shots! ;D
Any post processing?


----------



## friedmud (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not usually a huge fan of HDR... but these are tastefully done. Great photos!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 28, 2012)

Nicely done. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 28, 2012)

Normally don't love HDR but these look great (these are HDR right?)! Great work...


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 28, 2012)

These are some of the most tastefully done HDR shots I've seen in a long time. Great work! New Zealand looks like an awesome place to shoot.


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 28, 2012)

Who needs a d800? even the 7d can kick @$$ in the hands of a master. Well done my friend! 8)


----------



## Tom Surak (Apr 28, 2012)

Amazing shots Chris! Please tell me what HDR program you are using and which lense you mostly used.


----------



## !Xabbu (Apr 28, 2012)

These are awesome - what lens did you use?


----------



## gngan (Apr 28, 2012)

VERY nice pictures! I had a trip in NZ's south island a year ago and it's the best place to take landscape pictures. Never been to places as beautiful. Where did you take these pictures? And what lenes did you use?


----------



## revup67 (Apr 28, 2012)

My 7D says "Thank You".


----------



## 1982chris911 (Apr 29, 2012)

!Xabbu said:


> These are awesome - what lens did you use?



All the ones which you can read in my sig



Tom Surak said:


> Amazing shots Chris! Please tell me what HDR program you are using and which lense you mostly used.



I used PM4 for all and some tweaking in Aperture and Iphoto - not much more


----------



## Otter (May 1, 2012)

Amazing Photos! Nice work.


----------

